# Eigenes JRE?



## TheFusion (28. Mrz 2014)

Heyho,

ich habe mich gefragt was so nötig ist um Java auf einem unbekannten OS lauffähig zu machen, also wohl eine eigene JRE zu entwickeln.

Wie utopisch ist das? Was wird dafür benötigt, wo und wie kann ich mich dazu informieren?
Das Thema ist wohl etwas merkwürdig :bloed:

mfg


----------



## Farbtopf (29. Mrz 2014)

Im JDK ist der Sourcecode dabei vllt. kannst du damit dein JRE selber Kompilieren.

MFG Fabian


----------

